# Applying for PEP



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi 

I am Canadian resident and eligible for PEP. I know that one of the requirement for applying for PEP is to have information about a local contact who should be atleast PR or Singaporean. I don't have any contact in Singapore. If I engage any local organization to apply for PEP on my behalf , they charge lot of money. I checked the form and every thing is straight forward and easy to apply except the local contact.

Please advise is there any way to apply without local contact information or provide later after PEP collection.

Best regards


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Out of curiosity how much is a lot of money ?  

There was an option to file without a local contact

Let me find out for you

Cheers


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you.

Actually few consultants are asking me around $1500-$2000 depending upon the complexity of the case.

It seems more to me keeping in view of the effort involved in filing the application.

Best regards


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

for that amount do they guarantee your PEP ? Well, welcome to Singapore, everybody wants a piece of an expat   

So it is, in most parts of Asia .. 

Well, there is a declaration in the PEP form, and it can be construed any way you want .. from it being a guarantee to a simple declaration.

hence the reluctance of many to sign so.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Just got my PEP....
and as far as I can tell, the declaration of the local contact can not really put into any kind of obligation for the person in question.......
of course I'm not a "Legal Eagle" but have read/seen/discussed too many legal documents that I can see any kind of interpretation in that regard....

the file in question stipulates that it is for correspondence under 1A where the particulars of the applicant are filed....

so I have not really a clue how one can create an obligation....!


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.

I am applying PEP based on my salary in Canada, never worked in Singapore.

My another question is how I can apply for my dependents( wife, children)? Should I apply after I get my PEP or while filing the application?

Please advise


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dependants are part of the same form, i.e. you apply at the same time.

If they deem that you can not afford to support them they will do that either way...

check the form which you can download under...

http://www.mom.gov.sg/Documents/services-forms/passes/PEP_Form8.pdf


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you.

I have a step son from my wife ex husband, she has the custody for him. I came to know that I can apply LTVP for him not dependent pass. He is 6 years old. Can he study in Singapore on LTVP?

Please guide


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there is no restriction on you getting an LTVP. Once he is schooling, you need to switch him to a student pass, though MOM may allow you to let him study on LTVP

Since he is your step son, it is prudent that you get your PEP settled first, before proceeding to apply for the rest.

In effect, you will be considered 'sponsor' for your wife and your step son


----------

